# Got a new boat today!



## goofyexponent (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello all,
I've been running a 14' gregor with a 35hp evinrude pump on it for the last few months. I've caught alot of fish and shot a ton of ducks out of it, but it was time to upgrade to a real jetboat, had a few close calls on the river over the last few weeks and its time for a boat thats built for it. Anyway, I ended up getting a 2012 grizzly 1648 mod-V, tiller steer with a floor in it. I take delivery in 2 days  
My question is, does anyone run a similar boat with a 35/20 on it? How is the performance? I plan on running my engine on it until I can afford a 60/40 or something in that range, may be a couple months. I run my jet in very shallow water, and do a lot of bow fishing on shallow flats so I can't do a prop. I normally only have 2-3 total people in the boat with minimal gear, 6 gal. of gas and 1 battery for the fish finder.

Thank you all in advance for the replies
-James


----------



## fender66 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey James....

First of all, Welcome to TinBoats. Happy to have you on board.

Secondly....congrats on the new tub. Sounds like a decent upgrade. I don't run anything like yours so I can't really give you an answer, but I do think you will be wishing you had more HP ASAP. Hopefully not and you love the new set up.

Take some pics for us when you get it. We love pictures around here. :mrgreen:


----------



## Rrider (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey James

I run a 2011 Grizzly 1648 SC with a Mercury 60/40 Jet. We have shot quite a few ducks out of it and are always trying to chase a few smallmouth. It has been a great set up and runs pretty well with three adults, the dog, hunting gear and 24 decoys. The only thing I would have changed would be a front mounted center console, but who knows it might be in the plans this winter. I ended up moving the battery under the front deck and the 6 gallon fuel tank closer to the front of boat, which made it jump up on plane a lot faster and in shallower water.

Hope this helps....

-JP


----------



## gajet31 (Jun 29, 2012)

Not trying to hijack the thread but can I see a picture of yalls rig? Especially you rider. I also have a 1648 grizzly side console but i have a 50/35. Mine runs great with 2 people and gear, but put 3 in it and she is a dog. Tough to plane out and wont run near as fast. Oh well, its just a starter boat. I will run it till it dies and then upgrade.


----------



## Rrider (Jun 29, 2012)

Here you go.....


----------



## Rrider (Jun 29, 2012)

another....


----------



## goofyexponent (Jul 1, 2012)

Well here she is 





Took it out on the river yesterday, ended up with one sturgeon and a jet full of rocks after some evasive maneuvers to avoid 2 canoe-ists going down the middle of the river.................
It'll run out okay with myself and my heavy set dad in it, but I'm going to need to upgrade to a larger motor. for now though it'll work. On a side note, anyone in oregon looking for a 35/20 or selling a 60/40?


----------

